# Tracking A Parcel From Royal Mail



## Silverbear (11/6/14)

My Touchwood MOD has been posted via 1st class Royal Mail. Using the tracking number provided to me, the status is currently handed over to overseas postal service for delivery, however I am unable to identify which postal service, I would assume SAPO, but the TR# is not found by SAPO. And it has been in this status with RM for more than 2 days now.

So wanting to know from those that have had Vape Mail shipped from the UK via Royal Mail, when they say handed over to overseas postal service, is their another service Royal Mail makes use of, or is it just a case of wait until SAPO loads it on to their system


----------



## TylerD (11/6/14)

Try this:

http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Wayne said:


> My Touchwood MOD has been posted via 1st class Royal Mail. Using the tracking number provided to me, the status is currently handed over to overseas postal service for delivery, however I am unable to identify which postal service, I would assume SAPO, but the TR# is not found by SAPO. And it has been in this status with RM for more than 2 days now.
> 
> So wanting to know from those that have had Vape Mail shipped from the UK via Royal Mail, when they say handed over to overseas postal service, is their another service Royal Mail makes use of, or is it just a case of wait until SAPO loads it on to their system



No other postal service apart from SAPO when receiving via RM, try the following tracking services as well:
http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml
http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/

This one will provide local tracking no as soon as SAPO clears out of customs: http://www.parceltrack.co.za/??


----------



## Silverbear (11/6/14)

Thanks gents, have tried parcltrack.co.za, and find nothing there. will try the others as well.


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Wayne said:


> Thanks gents, have tried parcltrack.co.za, and find nothing there. will try the others as well.



Most probably on its way to customs for clearance, they do update regularly 24h/day


----------



## Silverbear (11/6/14)

johan said:


> Most probably on its way to customs for clearance, they do update regularly 24h/day



Thanks Johan


----------



## ET (11/6/14)

keep us updated on the progress


----------

